# urgent help needed with bearded dragon baby



## bladesftp (Jan 3, 2009)

hello i have recently got a bearded dragon she is about 12 weeks old and is my first ever lizard normally stick to snakes

went out today and came home to find her looking a bit funny in the tank 

she cant walk forward in is leaning to one side all she is doing when i touch her is death rolling around the viv

her temp is 105F basking

and humidity is 20 - 30%

she ate yesterday but isnt eating today

any idea whats wrong

here is a pic of how she is laying i took her out of viv to take pic


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

hi, 
the temps are a little low for such a small dragon. 110 to 115 basking spot is needed. 
what have you been feeding her? what suppliments have you been dusting with? what uv bulb and how far away from the basking spot? is she drinking?

hate to say it but a vet trip is necessary!


----------



## bladesftp (Jan 3, 2009)

dust her crickets with nutrabol her uvb 10.0 light is about 8-10" from basking spot

shes drinking when we spray her


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

how often do you dust with nutrabol?


----------



## bladesftp (Jan 3, 2009)

every other feed usually so once a day


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Sounds like you need to get her to the vet quickly - that definitely isn;t normal. I hope she's OK.


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

thats far too often. 
you are overdosing the poor wee guy on vitamin d3. this can cause siezures in reptiles. stop using the nutrabol everyday!. 
they need a calcium suppliment without vitamins on 1 feed per day. we use calypso calcium dust for 5 days per week and nutrabol on the other 2 days. you need to check with a vet about the unintentional overdose and get some pure calcium without vits to dust 5 days per week. only use your nutrabol 2 days per week. i would give nice warm baths and get to a vet soon. don't feed anything bigger than the space between his eyes as this can cuase problems as well. 
are you using a tube for uv or a coil bulb? the coils can also cause problems with their eyes and severe lethargy.


----------



## bladesftp (Jan 3, 2009)

ah ok i was told by the breeder to dust every day 

just spoke to the vet and they are gonna try to see her tonight but she wont be there for 2 hours yet

out of hours fee is £200 but ill pay £1000 to help the little girl

using a uv tube 

cheers for ya help ill keep ya all updated


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

glad you have been in touch with the vet. 
they are a reptile vet? just that our local vet doesn't do reps they refer us to the local vet uni where they have a fantastic reputation. we do get wormers etc from the vet but they always check with they uni as to doses etc. if its not a rep vet they will only refer you and charge you for the referal and the emergency call out. 

and the breeder was right in a way. you do need to dust everday but they should have explained about the calcium dust and the nutrabol. 

hope you get everything sorted out for your little one. 
keep us updated, 
cath


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Fingers crossed everything will be OK - she looks such a sweetie. Can't get over the call out fee though - I had to have a callout for a monitor once and it wasn't that much (though I can't remember how much it was exactly) I really hope everything goes well though.


----------



## bladesftp (Jan 3, 2009)

yea they are a reptile specialist but reptile vet isint in till morning now at 8am so am gonna have to wait till then the woman that i thought was the rep vet is actually not she was gonna take a look without knowing a ****ing clue and take my £200

was told by breeder to dust with nutrobol every feed grrrr


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

How did the vet visit go?


----------



## bladesftp (Jan 3, 2009)

strangely enuf she was fine this morning lol but took her regardles

vet couldnt see anything wrong but said to give calci dust 5 times a week and nutrabol 2 days a week 

have also been advised to drop uv tube lower so its about 6" rather 8" away

also have to bath her a couple of times a day as she said beardie was slightly dehydrated and to also put a small lid in her viv and make sure there is small amounts of water on so she can drink rather than just sparying her head 

also has told me to feed her small crickets that are only half the size of the gap in between her eyes


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

I find black crix are more squishy with more contents than the silent brown ones, but they can be a bit nippy so have to be removed if uneaten. :2thumb:


----------

